# Music by Genre > Jazz/Blues Variants, Bossa, Choro, Klezmer >  New Acoustic Jazz Band- Mischievous Swing

## Mischievous Swing

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PskVShRqb8k
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0MXsj...ature=youtu.be

Mischievous Swing is a driving quartet that specializes in bringing Jazz to an acoustic context. Rooted in tradition, but also deeply committed to innovation, Mischievous Swing provides a refreshing voice in both Jazz and Acoustic genres. Covering the rich scope of Jazz, the band's music invites the listener to take a journey as they experience the rhythms of Latin America, the sounds of French cafes and Gypsy camps, and the swing of Jazz Clubs in New York, Chicago or Kansas City. Whether they are performing classic jazz standards or original compositions, Mischievous Swing is sure to get your foot tappin'. Bound together by family and deep musical friendship, Mischievous Swing is tight band that celebrates the joy of making music.

Band members include: Isaac Eicher (mandolin), known nationally for his prowess in mandolin contests, combines the technical precision of artists like Chris Thile with the harmonic ideas of musicians like George Benson, Stochelo Rosenberg and Oscar Peterson. Shelby Eicher (violin), a professional musician for over 30 years, has worked with numerous national artists including J.J Cale, Bruce Forman/Cowbop, and Roy Clark (band member 15 years). He evokes a Hot Solo style Jazz of artists like Stephane Grappelli and Benny Goodman with the melodic phrasing of Jazz's best vocalists. Ivan Peña (guitar), has intensely studied the gypsy style of Jazz, mastering its virtuosic technical demands and its unique character. Sharing his music throughout Oklahoma for many years, Ivan has gained a reputation as a breathtaking performer. Nathan Eicher (Bassist), has a masters degree from the University of Central Oklahoma in Jazz Studies. Nathan approaches the bass in a way that is both technically demanding and highly emotional, with a pulse that always grooves. Taken together, Mischievous Swing play music that is emotionally expressive, astonishing and highly creative.

----------

Al Bergstein, 

Booie, 

Dolamon, 

DSDarr, 

Jean-Pierre WOOS, 

Laszlo_the_dutchman, 

mandrian, 

Patrick Sylvest, 

Rush Burkhardt

----------


## Tom Cherubini

You know, reading through all the praise you pile on your instrumentalists and not yet having listened to your band, it occurs to me that the proof of the pudding is in the eating. It doesn't matter if they've spent four years at Julliard or learned their instrument from the old man down the street for $15 dollars a lesson - their performance is going to speak for itself, good, bad, or indifferent. All the accolades in the world will not make the performance one jot better than it actually is.

One time, someone asked Robert Frost, the poet, would he mind explaining one of his poems and what he actually was trying to say in the poem. His answer was really good.
He said, "I wrote the poem so I wouldn't have to explain what I was thinking."
The same could be said about musical performance. 
Wouldn't you feel like a smacked ass if your band turned out to be terrible? That said, I will now click your link, keeping a finger on the delete key because you've made me suspicious.

Strings.
Good luck!

----------


## coletrickle

That is a pretty harsh response. Clearly they were posting their press release materials on this site to drum up some interest. You could at least check it out before responding and save yourself the comments. These guys certainly are the real deal and their music is definitely as they describe. Not sure I would have dropped my press release on this site in this manner without setting it up...but at the same time I am sure they are just trying to get the word out and since this is a mando site and they have a mando player, it makes sense to post here. 

Oh...and when your violinist is as well known as theirs is, I think they have a bit of a right to show of the credentials...even it if is boastful. I mean the guy is kind of a legend in fiddle circles...at least as far as I know

Just my observations with no relationship to any of these musicians or this band.

----------

Booie, 

DSDarr, 

George R. Lane, 

mandolirius, 

mandrian

----------


## LKN2MYIS

I think that you guys are making some great music and should keep doing it.  You are all obviously very talented and have great
taste (meaning that it is similar to mine!).

Please keep us posted and let us know when you have a CD out.  I'll certainly buy one.

And I hope to see you playing live someplace near me in the not too distant future.

Wonderful playing and music!  Thanks for posting!

----------


## Shelby Eicher

Hey John,
Thanks! We have the Eichers CD "Dance of the Gypsies" which is precursor to our band. Here's a link to check it out. Hope we can book something in your area soon. http://www.cdbaby.com/cd/theeichers
Shelby

----------


## Shelby Eicher

Thank you Cole. Our intent is not to be boastful. Sorry if it came off that way. Appreciate the kind words.

----------


## George R. Lane

I thought they sounded great. It is nice to hear a mandolin playing something other than bluegrass. Keep up they great work.

----------


## John Rosett

As far as I'm concerned, you can say whatever you want when you sound that good!

----------


## Patrick Sylvest

Great sound! I look forward to hearing more! :Cool:

----------


## Shelby Eicher

Hey Patrick,
I see your from Louisiana. Years ago a worked with Jimmie C. Newman playing Cajun music on the Grand Ole Opry (1980). I only worked with him three months but what an experience. He is such a great guy. I left his band to play with Mel McDaniel and then got the job with Roy Clark. I enjoyed touring the bayou! 
Best wishes,
Shelby

----------


## mandolinlee

Hi Shelby -
Talking about years ago! I remember first hearing you play at the Fiddle Contest at the Wauseon, Ohio Steam Threshers Convention.
Liked the 2 links from Mischievous Swing. Keep up the good work.
Lee

----------


## Shelby Eicher

Lee,
That really takes me back. I've been wanting to get back to the Threshers convention. I never missed a year growing up. It was only a mile from our house. My Mom and Dad say it's bigger than ever. I think they still have a fiddle contest! Nice to hear from you.
Shelby

----------


## Jean-Pierre WOOS

That's the music I like....  :Smile:

----------


## mandolinlee

Shelby -
Yes, as far as I know they still have a  fiddle contest. Last one I went to a lady played Dill Pickle Rag and Clarinet Polka on a fiddle she had built.
Thanks for responding.
Lee

----------


## Shelby Eicher

My grandmother taught we Dill Pickle Rag and I still play it and teach it as well.

----------


## rsgars

I have been listening to Dance of the Gypsies steadily for about the last month.  Love it!  Can't wait to hear the new music.

----------


## Shelby Eicher

Thanks Rsgars,
I was happy to be able to record all original tunes on this project. Being a DGQ fan I feel we have our own voice in the genre and the next CD will be more Gypsy Jazz. Isaac is an amazing mandolinist. Can't wait til more people get to hear him.
Regards,
Shelby

----------


## SternART

Sounds like your son Isaac has turned into a fine mandolin player!!! And speaking of the DGQ, I recall you being at one of the earlier Mandolin Symposiums & in one of the Dawg music classes there weren't that many students so we just jammed with David on some of his tunes. As I recall you really tore it up on Dawg's Rag.  I remember thinking at the time, who is this guy?!

----------


## Shelby Eicher

SternArt,
That was a fun trip. Isaac was just a youngster back then. It would be nice to go back to the Symposium. We both had a great time. Best Wishes

----------


## Al Bergstein

Love your sound. Anything I can crank up the ole iPod and dance with my wife around the living room is ok by me. Nice recording values too! You headed into the Pacific NW around Seattle anytime soon? If so, send out flares, and we'll come help you have fun.

----------


## Shelby Eicher

alb,
We'd love to have a venue contact up there. I played a lot of dates with Roy Clark back in the day. We are looking for a gig in your area with the Quartet.
Cheers,
Shelby

----------


## Will Patton

wow - great stuff.  Who wrote this tune?  All around great playing!

----------


## Shelby Eicher

Thanks Will, 
It's my composition. The Eicher's CD is all original. I wrote all but one tune and Isaac wrote it.

----------


## Shelby Eicher

Just got word that Mischievous Swing has been hired for the Walnut Valley Festival in Winfield this year!

----------


## Shelby Eicher

Hey friends,
In preparation of our new CD release, we have started posting advance tracks and our blog contains music for an original. These are available through our facebook page https://www.facebook.com/MischievousSwing . If you haven't had a chance to see it, please take a look and check out the interview with Isaac.  
Thanks,
Shelby

----------


## Booie

Wow Shelby. Beautiful music! I'm not surprised, as I too remember you and Isaac from Mandolin Symposium. Your virtuosity and generosity (you gave me a few crucial pointers on swing soloing) are fondly remembered. Hope that I get to hear you all live one of these days!

----------


## Shelby Eicher

Hey Booie,
Where do you live? We've got a few touring dates coming up. Would love to reconnect.
Shelby

----------


## Booie

North of San Francisco.
I'll PM you on Facebook. 
Really digging the clean and expressive playing of the whole group!
Booie

----------


## journeybear

> Wouldn't you feel like a smacked ass if your band turned out to be terrible? That said, I will now click your link, keeping a finger on the delete key because you've made me suspicious.


This has to be one of the most arrogant comments I've read here. Wouldn't it have made more sense to click on the link and listen to the music _first,_ before posting anything? 

Clearly that was the band's promo blurb, so a certain amount of hype is to be expected. But a quick listen shows it isn't unwarranted. I would suggest, though, that some of the language be toned down just a bit. Terms such as "breathtaking" and "astonishing" are just a bit over-the-top, when coming from within - it's OK when a reviewer gushes like that, though  :Wink:  -  and I think the term "driving" in the opening sentence lacks the descriptive precision desired there. Also, the capitalization needs to be corrected. "Jazz" should be lower case except when referencing the college degree, "acoustic" and "bassist" too, and pretty sure "Gypsy" as well; I'm on the fence concerning "Hot Solo," never having seen the term before. And it's "master's." Sorry, but I'm a not-completely-reformed former editor, so these things bother me.

But that's not why you posted. I appreciate the music, particularly since it's so polished yet lively. Also, I am currently playing in a _de facto_ swing band, a much more rag-tag outfit, though what we may lack in sophistication we make up for in enthusiasm. So to speak.  :Whistling:  I've been away from the style for a long while, and have been enjoying getting back into it. Hearing someone else working in the same field with similar instrumentation is reassuring. Beyond that, it's always nice to hear what someone as masterful as Shelby Eicher is up to. And it must be personally satisfying for him to have two sons who have reached this point in their musical development. Nice job, all around. Keep it up!  :Mandosmiley:

----------

